# Jeep Grand Cherokee



## ASDEC (Mar 24, 2014)

During one weekend of September we worked together with Colin on twelve years old Jeep Grand Cherokee. This giant car looked not too bad from a distance, but upon closer inspection, it turned out that 'he' is in a really bad shape. The paint was covered with a dense network of scratches and hundreds chips from stones. After two full days we were able to remove most of the scratches (so about 80-90%), but the chips stayed - IMO to get rid of them a repaint of the hood and the lower part of the doors is needed.

The work started with a thorough cleaning, which took a couple of hours. The wheels were the worst because of the dirt collected over several years, and their shape. Then the car was thoroughly dried and we started work on the paint. Some panels required a few hits with the machine and very strong compounds. After the step of removing scratches, we polished the entire car again using the soft pads and lightly abrasive polish to give maximum brilliance and clarity to the paint. At the end the paint was protected by an excellent wax produced in Japan called Naviwax. Of course we did not forget about the other elements such as seals, plastics, windows, chrome parts and tires, which have also been secured by the appropriate products.

Unfortunately we were unable (not enough time) to finish properly a few details, such as polishing the windows (which are also covered with a grid of fine scratches) and polishing the exhaust and fuel tank cover.

We used the following products and tools:

Wash:

Meguiar's Wheel Brightener (1:4)
Valet Pro Bilberry Wheel Cleaner
Valet Pro Advanced Neutral Snow Foam (about 300ml to 700ml of water in foam lance with Karcher)
Meguiar's All Purpose Cleaner (1:4)
Chemical Guys Bug Bugger and Tar Remover (as shampoo) 
CarPro IronX (with a sponge)
Prickbort MAC124 tar&glue remover (with a sponge)
3M Clay
Dodo Juice Born Slippy Concentrate (1:5 as a glide for the clay)
4nano Glass Shine (1:90)
Karcher K5.700
Metro Vac Air Force Blaster

Paint correction:

CarPro Eraser
IPA (1:3)
Meguiar's #101
Meguiar's D300
Lake Country Purple Foamed Wool pads
Meguiar's DA Microfiber Cutting pads
Optimum Hyper Polish (spray)
Chemical Guys HexLogic white, black pads
Flex 3401
Rupes LHR15
Chemical Guys Metal Shine Extreme Polish & Protection

Before protection:

Zaino Z-AIO (roof), Chemical Guys Black Light (others panels)
Chemical Guys HexLogic black pads
Flex 3401

Protection:

Naviwax Ultimate (paint, 2 layers)
SCS Titanium Glass Guard (windows)
Chemical Guys New Look Trim Gel (tires, rubbers, plastics)

Please, look at the pictures and videos from these exhaustive two days.

Before.


























































While working on the car.

Generally...


































































































...and several 50:50 (some taken before finish - you can see delicate micromarring)































































































































The end result - NO images have been retouched in any way! 
I only reduced the size using IrfanView.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That is a great turnaround!


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Now that's blue! Excellent work.


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Excellent turnaround. That is one of the nicest shades of blue I've ever saw. :argie:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Now looks very nice:thumb:


----------



## veb (Mar 13, 2006)

Looks a different car! Wicked turnaround and excellent choice on the wax, I love ultimate:thumb:


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Nice job you did there!


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Great work guys! :thumb:


----------



## Migliore (Jan 23, 2010)

Great work and attention to detail!


----------

